
Show HN: Data Wrangling Tool for Excel - fasteRstat
http://reshapexl.com/
======
fasteRstat
Hi, I want to introduce my newest tool - Reshape.XL. Simple add-in for data
wrangling in Excel. Tool was strongly inspired by dplyr/tidyr packages in R.
Add-in does not require programming and is used through the visual interface.
Complicated data processing can be done in few clicks.

